# Bad power supply? PSU clicks and computer turns off



## Bioshock (Apr 5, 2009)

ok all of a sudden my computer turned off by itself, all i was doing was reading a webpage......if the computer boots at all, withtin 5 seconds i get a clicking noise from the PSU and the computer shuts back down

the psu is about 4 months old, its a powerup 450 watt i got off newegg for this new system

now i know i was pretty close to stressing it out to the max....so im thinking ive fried it

heres my hardware:

cpu - phenom 2 720be
motherboard - xfx 8200
ram - 4x1gb corsair xms2 dhx
soundcard - xfi elite pro with breakout box console
graphics - ati radeon 4850 TOP
hdd - 2 wd 360gb
optical - 1 dvd burner

cooling isnt an issue, i have a nzxt guardian 921 case, w/ front rear and side fans, also i leave the side off my case.....zalman 9000 led cpu cooler

keep in mind, the computer works fine with the radeon and xfi taken out......no problems at all up until an hour ago when it just off by itself

edit: heres what everest is saying about my voltages.....those 12v cant be right can they? or is that normal????


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 5, 2009)

thats sounds like a harddrive issue to be honest


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 5, 2009)

Honestly .. i think youve taxed ur psu to the limit.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 5, 2009)

one of your hardrives might have a badsector, and if it decides to crash itll crash your computer


----------



## Bioshock (Apr 5, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> one of your hardrives might have a badsector, and if it decides to crash itll crash your computer



its not the hard drives, the computer works fine with my soundcard and graphics card taken out

i took those out and it works fine, if i hook one more thing up the psu clicks like crazy and the computer shuts off withtin 5 seconds


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 5, 2009)

ah i see, that wasnt in your initial information, theres mods out there to suck more power our of psu's but i wouldnt reccomend it, i think its timme to upgrade to something above a 700W cheap and powerfull i would reccomend a toughpower by thermaltake they can take abuse and actually perform above there predictied wattage


----------



## Homeless (Apr 5, 2009)

I'd invest in a quality psu


----------



## Bioshock (Apr 5, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> ah i see, that wasnt in your initial information, theres mods out there to suck more power our of psu's but i wouldnt reccomend it, i think its timme to upgrade to something above a 700W cheap and powerfull i would reccomend a toughpower by thermaltake they can take abuse and actually perform above there predictied wattage



you would think the computer wouldve fried uring games, not lookin at webpages


im on here at newegg lookin at these specials on psu's

http://promotions.newegg.com/power_...ns.newegg.com/power_supply/040109/118x118.gif

which one of these would you guys reccomend? im lookin at that raidmax 730w


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 5, 2009)

i would reccomend the ocz but its sold out so in my head coolmaster is the next best one at 700W

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171032


----------



## randomperson21 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah, sounds like your PSU might be on the fritz...especially if the clicking noise is coming from teh PSU itself. Some safety shutoff mechanism, if you're pulling too much from the PSU it shuts off so it doesn't explode.

As for new PSU's...I've always really liked thermaltake's. OCZ is spiffy too. Anything about 550, 600W should do you good....700+ = best imo.

^_^


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 5, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341011
That was $100 a while back and even at $119 you'll not be needing to replace it for a long time if ever. Continuous 750 maximum 835. Downside is not modular. Very quiet but somewhat longer than most PSUs.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Apr 5, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341011
> That was $100 a while back and even at $119 you'll not be needing to replace it for a long time if ever. Continuous 750 maximum 835. Downside is not modular. Very quiet but somewhat longer than most PSUs.


An amazing PSU.

I have a PCPower&Cooling 610w turbo cool from a few years back.

It's been so utterly troublematic, that I forgot I even had it 

This seriously has to be the best PSU I have ever used. Top notch hardware, and its at an amazing price.


----------



## Bioshock (Apr 5, 2009)

i have this on the way tommorow, it was reviewed and hooked up one time

gettin it for $45 shipped

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341002


----------



## Bioshock (Apr 6, 2009)

bump


----------

